# Where to stay in Seville



## IanMcM (Dec 23, 2009)

Will be staying at Playa Andaluza mid Feb.  Have already done Alhambra (twice) and Cordoba and would like to visit Seville. Will probably stay overnight.  Any suggestions for somewhere (cheapish) to stay for a night.
Thanks, Ian.


----------



## Conan (Dec 23, 2009)

We really liked Hotel Amadeus, http://www.hotelamadeussevilla.com/

Don't go too cheap in Seville - - it has a serious street crime problem.


----------



## Blues (Dec 28, 2009)

Before I made our plans for our trip in 2007, I saw a recommendation for Hotel Amadeus.  It looks ideal, though I haven't stayed there.  It was unavailable for our dates.  So my next choice was Hotel Becquer.  While not as close to the Cathedral as Amadeus, it was still well within walking distance.  And I was very pleased with the accomodations.

-Bob


----------

